# Pacific Western wood stoves



## Parkin40 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello all,
I am new to this site and hope to learn somethings. I have a western pacific model outdoor wood stove does anyone have one , and have you had any trouble??

Thanks all
Jan Parkin


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 20, 2008)

try a search


----------



## ktm rider (Dec 21, 2008)

Are you talking about a Pacific Western ? 

If so, I had one. I ended up selling it and getting and Indoor boiler for in my garage. 

I heard that they were bought out by someone but not sure who.

I had the "Cold Killer" model Number 1 that had the tubing inside the firebox that blew the combustion air all over the fire not just in one spot. It seemed to burn efficient enough, it never EVER smoked, but the burn times REALLY sucked.


----------



## splittah (Dec 21, 2008)

I love the way posts get deleted around here for no reason.


----------



## abohac (Dec 21, 2008)

I know of three people who have had them around me. Every one leaked.


----------



## dean06919 (Dec 22, 2008)

I purchased a used Pacific Western Kold Killer this fall. The previous owner tried unsuccessfully to make a warranty claim due to water leaks. The company would not respond to his request, so he invested a lot of time into modifying the stove to stop the leaking. He was largely successful, except for a small leak at a butt seam. Being fed up with the stove, he ordered a new Central Boiler and placed the old stove on Craigslist.

After a little welding, the stove is working great for me. It has two pumps, and is located 100 feet away from my house and 90 feet away from my garage. If I just heat my house and domestic hot water, I can go 16-18 hours on one fill, if I heat my garage to 70-74 degrees, I can only go between 8 to 10 hours on one fill. This spring I will finish insulating my garage and replace the garage doors. I suspect this will help increase the burn times significantly. With the forced air system, the stove will burn anything. 

Good luck with your new stove.


----------



## Tracker83 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have the Pacific Western model 2. I am on my 3rd season with it, and so far I have had 0 issues. None. My father has the same stove and is on his 6th season. He has had no issues. I have 3 other family members with the exact same model and only one had an issue with a leak. The leak was easily fixed and he hasn't had an issue since.

The bad: Based on discussions I have had with other OWB owners, it appears as though mine uses more wood than comparable models from other manufacturers. I used slightly more than 9 full cords last year heating 1800 sq.ft. @73F, a 900 sq.ft garage at 50-55F, and heating DHW. This was with 26 full weeks of operation (mid October through mid April). Others report 6-8 cords under similar conditions.

The good: Loooooong burn times (based on a recent thread here). I can easily go 24 hours between fill ups. I even went 24 hours from the evening of 12/20 to the evening of 12/21. During that period we had 35-45 mph winds, single digit temperatures, and even a blizzard warning. Others on this forum are reporting 7-8 hours of burn time during the more mild days of winter.

I'll gladly trade a few extra cords of wood for the ability to have 1 per day fill-ups.


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Tracker83 said:


> I have the Pacific Western model 2. I am on my 3rd season with it, and so far I have had 0 issues. None. My father has the same stove and is on his 6th season. He has had no issues. I have 3 other family members with the exact same model and only one had an issue with a leak. The leak was easily fixed and he hasn't had an issue since.
> 
> The bad: Based on discussions I have had with other OWB owners, it appears as though mine uses more wood than comparable models from other manufacturers. I used slightly more than 9 full cords last year heating 1800 sq.ft. @73F, a 900 sq.ft garage at 50-55F, and heating DHW. This was with 26 full weeks of operation (mid October through mid April). Others report 6-8 cords under similar conditions.
> 
> ...



How are you getting longer burn times and using more wood than someone that is getting 8-10 hr burn time loading 3 times a day. Your fire box must be bigger? Sounds like a good trade off to get longer burn times.


----------



## Tracker83 (Dec 22, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> How are you getting longer burn times and using more wood than someone that is getting 8-10 hr burn time loading 3 times a day. Your fire box must be bigger? Sounds like a good trade off to get longer burn times.


To be honest I don't really know the specifics as to why mine is this way. I suspect that you are correct that it is probably due to the large firebox. It may also be due to the large water capacity (over 300 gallons).


----------



## 347stroker (Feb 18, 2013)

can u tell me how u went about re-welding the stove. we purchased one from a friend that was a leaking a little and not exactly sure how to go about repairing it. did u have to cut a hole in the top or did it get welded from the inside of the firebox?
thanks
chris.
[email protected]


----------



## frank gambardella (Feb 21, 2016)

Its now 2016....I'm wondering about how the welding reparts go for a western Pacific / Wooddoctor Type stove with round barrel.. Thanks...


----------

